# $4.79 tip



## jckatz411 (Jan 15, 2018)

Twice now I've gotten a tip of $4.79 once I could ignore thinking maybe they found a way to do other amount. But it didn't make the rider payment an even number. But twice both times exactly $4.79 I'm calling BS. wrote Uber and they said.

________________copy _________
Thanks for reaching out, Joseph.

We've reviewed this trip and can confirm that the tip was correctly applied. Tips will show up on the *Earnings* tab of your Driver App

______________end ______________

Here


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

✅RESOLVED 
Rohit


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

jckatz411 said:


> Twice now I've gotten a tip of $4.79 once I could ignore thinking maybe they found a way to do other amount. But it didn't make the rider payment an even number. But twice both times exactly $4.79 I'm calling BS. wrote Uber and they said.
> 
> ________________copy _________
> Thanks for reaching out, Joseph.
> ...


I heard riders now can now tip a percentage of the fare which might explain your tip.


----------



## jckatz411 (Jan 15, 2018)

Rider Pays

Rider Price
$24.16
Tip
$4.79
*Rider Payment
$28.95

So 20% would be $4.83
And 25% would be $6.04

But I guess they could have requested 16.5% tip. *


----------



## muddygrimes (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah something seems fishy lol.

I had a $.74 on Wednesday and a few other random amounts the rest of the week.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

$4.79 is a very strange figure to hit.

Especially with the way uber calculates fares.

Hitting it twice is bizarre. 

Can you post original screen shots of both trips?


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have had a bunch of these odd tip amounts since I started doing Uber about 3 months ago. Got one for $.98 just the other day. Got one for $9.81 on Xmas evening.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Some people like to play an arithmetic game and give a tip that, when added to the base bill, results in an even dollar number. I used to do that all the time at restaurants.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Some people like to play an arithmetic game and give a tip that, when added to the base bill, results in an even dollar number. I used to do that all the time at restaurants.


he said it "_didn't_'" make the rider payment an even number.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jckatz411 said:


> Rider Pays
> 
> Rider Price
> $24.16
> ...


The % is based only on the distance & time of the trip. It excludes pickup fee, tolls, wait time, etc...


----------



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

I just got a $4.74 tip .... what’s up with the strange amounts? So is there a percentage to tip in the app?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes there is now a percentage in the app.

10% and 20% were the ones I saw last night from a passenger. There was a third circle but I did not see what was in that one on the app.

[NG]Owner


----------



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

NGOwner said:


> Yes there is now a percentage in the app.
> 
> 10% and 20% were the ones I saw last night from a passenger. There was a third circle but I did not see what was in that one on the app.
> 
> [NG]Owner


Thank you! Looks like 20% of what the rider paid ($23.72) is $4.74 .... that's where the random amounts are coming from


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Play 4-7-9 pick 3 lotto


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

Interesting. I’ve been given random amounts 5x in the past week. 

But when I used the service as a passenger there was no % option clearly visible.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

uberxcalgary said:


> Interesting. I've been given random amounts 5x in the past week.
> 
> But when I used the service as a passenger there was no % option clearly visible.


Try updating pax app


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

My strange tip amounts usually come out to exactly 10%, 15%, or 20% of what rider paid.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Two days ago a relative took an Uber on my account and the default tip amounts were percentages of the fare, that was on a longish ride. 

I'm still getting $1-3 tips on short rides, so maybe the percentage default is only on longer rides.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Two days ago a relative took an Uber on my account and the default tip amounts were percentages of the fare, that was on a longish ride.
> 
> I'm still getting $1-3 tips on short rides, so maybe the percentage default is only on longer rides.


Could be. The trip I used Uber was a short trip. But I Always leave a $5 tip on those short trips.

Still got less then 5 stars from a driver once. Get in, get out, $5 tip. Not good enough for some people.


----------

